# Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries



## Torin_Darkflight (Aug 25, 2006)

The saga of the exploding laptops continues. Now Apple is recalling a bunch of their laptop batteries due to a high risk of overheating, fire and explosion.

More info here: https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/

Now, just a little comment I want to make. The batteries that Dell recalled last week were made by Sony. The batteries that Apple is recalling now were made by...*gasp* that's right, Sony! Makes you wonder if any other Sony products are gonna start bursting into flames anytime soon. Are you sure you want a PS3 now?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

damn, Sony must've had a brain fart when making them batteries 

wasn't gonna get a PS3 anyway (at least, until the price goes way down)


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 25, 2006)

Ah sony. All of its stuff manages to expload. Batteries... formats...


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

Torin_Darkflight said:
			
		

> The saga of the exploding laptops continues. Now Apple is recalling a bunch of their laptop batteries due to a high risk of overheating, fire and explosion.
> 
> More info here: https://support.apple.com/ibook_powerbook/batteryexchange/
> 
> Now, just a little comment I want to make. The batteries that Dell recalled last week were made by Sony. The batteries that Apple is recalling now were made by...*gasp* that's right, Sony! Makes you wonder if any other Sony products are gonna start bursting into flames anytime soon. Are you sure you want a PS3 now?



Well seeing as how the PS3 won't have batteries...  Does it really matter?


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:  Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Torin_Darkflight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they'll probably find another way to make it explode or burst into flames :lol:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:   Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well after this fiasco, I'm pretty sure they're gonna do all they can to not let it explode.


----------



## Visimar (Aug 25, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe they just like setting things on fire or blowing stuff up! Sony's a bunch of pyromaniacs!!!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:     Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> they'll probably find another way to make it explode or burst into flames :lol:



I hope not. Spending $600 just to see it all go up in flames is not very nice, unless it's a really really cool flaming explosion.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 25, 2006)

*RE:      Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries*



			
				thelonelydragon said:
			
		

> Silverdragon00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like what happens when you put a CD in a microwave.


----------



## Visimar (Aug 25, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> thelonelydragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about making bombs in your home!


----------



## xsv (Aug 26, 2006)

Well fuck. Apparently I have three recalled batteries to send in now. :/

2 for my PB 12 and one for my PB 15.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Apparently there are no batteries in Sony Vaios that are being recalled.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the VAIO batteries came from Panasonic... Im not totally sure, but I think sony uses third party batteries in its VAIO's.

EDIT::


> do you like nascar or are you trying to irritate me?
> actually, i don't really care that toyota's coming to nascar as long as
> 
> 1. they don't win a shitload of races (by shitload i me over half (18 out of 36 races))
> ...



LAWLZ threadjacking by Sig... and by a NASCAR sig at that! WOWZ!

You say that you'll only be annoyed if they win alot of races... but then also said that all NASCAR cars use (Basically) the same layout and parts. And previously said that Toyota shouldn't push in because its a 'merican "Sport"... But if all the cars are the same, then it wouldn't matter if they are Japanese or not, because their the same cars. The only difference would be that one car's Lame-Ass painted on lights are a bit different than another car's painted on lights.

As for the bribing and competition, that just means that you can't be pleased. If they suck, your pissed. If they own chevy's face, your pissed.

I for one hope they own everyones ass, just so I can say that you shouldn't underestimate a guy because he's a newbie.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 27, 2006)

It was seen in NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams about the Apple Computer Battery Recall with all of the potentially defective Sony batteries... and yet... I've never seen any of them catch on fire, however, there was a lot of video and picture evidence of it.

I guess there was too much of a power demand on the Lithium-Ion batteries or something like that. Shoddy construction... Confusing.


----------



## SlushPuppy (Aug 27, 2006)

Thankyou for posting the link XD I was too lazy to find it to see if my battery is recalled.

EDIT ; well, my model is, but not my serial number C_C I'll call em tomorrow to make sure.


----------



## Kougar (Aug 28, 2006)

*RE:   Apple recalls 1.8 million laptop batteries*



			
				Silverdragon00 said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speaking of the Sony PS3 exploding...  :lol:




> In the interview, Reeves also talks about failure rate as there is a possibility that one of the cores in the Cell will "blow" at any given time. Reeves says that usually, testing during fabrication stages will detect whether a core or more will be problematic. Using electrical "fuses", IBM can "blow" out a core during wafer testing. When asked what would happen if a 7-core PlayStation 3 ends up losing another core during operation, Reeves stated that the user would simply send the unit back for replacement. Unfortunately, this only applies if the console is still under warranty -- if it isn't, the console is dead.



Cell processor reliability details may surprise you


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 28, 2006)

Other than the Genesis, NES, SNES, Nomad, and Dreamcast, I've never purchased any other console. Curiously, I've never had serious problems with those consoles.

When my father purchased the Playstation, it had problems with freezing. So did the Nintendo 64. When he bought the Playstation 2, it had problems with memory corruption.

The PS3 is just a "pushed" console to get more videogamers into the market, because the industry is "booming."

From 1984 to 2006, I have gained over 240 pounds. I blame 3/4 of that on videogames.

The other 1/4 is posting on messageboards... but anyway... what's your serious expectations?

Since this is a topic on BATTERIES BLOWING UP... I was hoping to see this on some new unexpected episode of The Broken with Kevin Rose, Double D and Ramzi, but that just ain't going to happen. They like to _cause_ the damage to their computers rather than just watching computers self-destruct. Things like microwaving CDs or putting gun powder in a computer and setting it on fire.

Honestly, I think that some computer manufacturers don't work hard enough.


----------



## Ruiner (Aug 28, 2006)

The Slim PS2 burst into flames too.


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Aug 28, 2006)

the earlier PS2s built had fans that gave up the ghost pretty quick, too


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2006)

dont forget, Dell users had to return their batterys too - thier actually afriad to return the batterys via plane


----------

